# Cover for power/reset buttons



## moproblems99 (Nov 19, 2015)

Greetings everyone,

I was looking for some ideas for a front panel button cover, well top panel.  My cat loves to jump up on the computer and step on the power button.  Apparently, he has an affinity for the top case fan blowing up his ass.  Anyway, it's quite annoying to be working on something and then have your pc shutdown.  The closest thing I have found so far is a single gang outlet cover, but it is too big.

My case: Thermaltake T81 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I know there are people here far more creative than I so I figured I would ask for some help while I continue to browse around.  Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 19, 2015)

How about using some lego hinge to cover the power button?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 19, 2015)

blue tack or more fun
usb plasma ball blue tacked to top of case


----------



## RCoon (Nov 19, 2015)

moproblems99 said:


> he has an affinity for the top case fan blowing up his ass



I apologise with tremendous regret about being off topic, but after reading that little snippet I had to snigger. My cat is an enormous dumbass, but is too fat to fit between the gap of my PC and the top of the desk.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 19, 2015)

Least expense: If you use can food, use the metal pop top as a cover but remove the pull tab.  Use a sturdy pair of scissors to trim to shape and tape it over the switch.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 19, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> How about using some lego hinge to cover the power button?



I will have to investigate, thanks!



dorsetknob said:


> usb plasma ball blue tacked to top of case



oh geeze, he would never leave



RCoon said:


> I apologise with tremendous regret about being off topic, but after reading that little snippet I had to snigger. My cat is an enormous dumbass, but is too fat to fit between the gap of my PC and the top of the desk.



My PC is also a stepping stone to the printer, which is a favorite sleeping spot, and the ammo cabinet which is higher.



jsfitz54 said:


> Least expense: If you use can food, use the metal pop top as a cover but remove the pull tab.  Use a sturdy pair of scissors to trim to shape and tape it over the switch.



That is not a bad idea but definitely looking for something a little more elegant.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 19, 2015)

moproblems99 said:


> That is not a bad idea but definitely looking for something a little more elegant.



Then how about drilling the case and putting in a new power switch closer to the floor.

Example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-ATX-Comp...424535?hash=item43d68dc6d7:g:x1wAAOSwwTlUq4hm


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 19, 2015)

jsfitz54 said:


> Then how about drilling the case and putting in a new power switch closer to the floor.
> 
> Example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-ATX-Comp...424535?hash=item43d68dc6d7:g:x1wAAOSwwTlUq4hm



It is certainly a possibility, I just figured I would be able to find something like a 4 bank toggle switch cover from an automotive store or a digikey equivalent.  I admit I didn't spend a huge amount of time searching only because I figured I wasn't the only one at TPU with an asshole cat.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 19, 2015)

moproblems99 said:


> Apparently, he has an affinity for the top case fan blowing up his ass





moproblems99 said:


> I figured I wasn't the only one at TPU with an asshole cat.



I'm sorry man I haven't got an answer to your question but you cracked me up with these 2 lines


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd just put a heavy piece of steel on top of where that sits. Works with the cat we have here (though he's more interested in hiding behind my tv)


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 19, 2015)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'm sorry man I haven't got an answer to your question but you cracked me up with these 2 lines



No worries, thanks for stopping by.



Toothless said:


> I'd just put a heavy piece of steel on top of where that sits. Works with the cat we have here (though he's more interested in hiding behind my tv)



Yeah, I just have a left over piece of 1/2" starboard taped over it for now while I come up with my MacGruber fix.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 22, 2015)

solution: get rid of the cat


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> solution: get rid of the cat


Not the furry friend! We must keep the cat.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> solution: get rid of the cat



Then I am left with one that barfs on my mouse pad, a jerk dog, and an old cat...so while it would help, I would still be behind the 8 ball.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 22, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I'd just put a heavy piece of steel on top of where that sits. Works with the cat we have here (though he's more interested in hiding behind my tv)



Looks like he could use raisers too so it screws on and still allow air flow and can be happy , just screw it on though the mesh.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 22, 2015)

Check with @MonsterMawd in this thread( [US] VOUCHER CODE for MNPCTECH.COM (PC Case Mods, Case Feet, Grills, Modding Supplies) ), maybe he has something; or, an idea that would look nice.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 22, 2015)

Just make some hinged cover out of Plexiglas. Couple of tabs of hot glue to hold it in place


----------

